
Slack Connectivity Issues - terminado
https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/668879517922914304
======
jffry
"Disruption update: We are slowly letting teams back on to Slack and watching
to make sure things stay stable as we do. Thank you, and sorry!"

[https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/668898031471865860](https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/668898031471865860)

